# mantis gallery



## massaman (Jun 5, 2009)

interesting mantids here

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/gallery.html


----------



## ismart (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are some very nice Pics!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 5, 2009)

Link doesn't work for me?


----------



## massaman (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/manis1.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: Hymenopodidae, Hymenopodinae, Oxypilini?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-18mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis4.jpg

Name: Pachymantis bicingulata Haan 1842

Taxonomy: Hymenopodidae, Hymenopodinae, Oxypilini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Java, Borneo

Habitat: wet evergreen forest, rainforest

Adult length: (F)-18mm

Nymph:

Ootheca: 7mm long, 8 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis6.jpg

Name: Parhymenopus davidsoni Wood-Mason 1890

Taxonomy: Hymenopodidae, Hymenopodinae, Hymenopodini

Distribution: Indo-Chinese Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-48mm, (M)-29mm

Nymph: 1st instar mimics red Reduviidae bugs, other instars

mimic flowers or leaves and can be pink, yellow, green,white Ootheca: 25 mm long, 83 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis27.jpg

Name: Creobroter urbanus Fabricius 1775

Taxonomy: Hymenopodidae, Hymenopodinae, Hymenopodini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-20mm, (M)-21mm

Nymph: 1st instar mimics red Reduviidae bugs, other instars have cryptic colouration

Ootheca: upto 6 ootecas, 25 mm long, upto 40 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis19.jpg

Name: Theopropus elegans Westwood 1832

Taxonomy: Hymenopodidae, Hymenopodinae,

Hymenopodini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula,Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: wet evergreen forest, rainforest

Adult length: (F)-39mm, (M)-21mm

Nymph: 1st instar mimics red Reduviidae bugs

Ootheca: upto 3 oothecas, 30mm long, upto 70 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis9.jpg

Name: Hymenopus coronatus Olivier 1792

Taxonomy:Hymenopodidae, Hymenopodinae, Hymenopodini

Distribution: Indo-Chinese Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: wet evergreen forest, rainforest

Adult length: (F)-79mm, (M)-30mm

Nymph: 1st instsr mimics red Reduviidae bugs, other instars mimic

flowers and their colour ranges from white to purple

Ootheca: 55mm long, upto 105 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis8.jpg

Name: Citharomantis falcata Rehn 1909

Taxonomy: Hymenopodidae, Acromantinae, Acromantini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-30mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:10mm long, 12 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis2.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: urban and suburban areas, forest

Adult length: (F)-22mm, (M)-16mm

Nymph: mimic black ants

Ootheca: 10mm long, 12 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis7.jpg

Name: Odontomantis sp.?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-28mm, (M)-23mm

Nymph: from 1st instar coloured as adult

Ootheca: 12mm long, 20 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis23.jpg

Name: Leptomantella sp.?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-24mm

Nymph: from 1st instar coloured as adult

Ootheca: 7mm long

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis5.jpg

Name: Parablepharis kuhlii Haan 1842

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Deroplatynae, Parablepharini

Distribution: Assam, Malay Peninsula, Java, Borneo

Habitat: wet evergreen forest, rainforest

Adult length: (M)-45mm; (F)-64mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/Dessicata-f.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/611...sicata-male.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/DL-nymph.jpg

Name: Deroplatys desiccata Westwood 1839

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Deroplatynae, Deroplatyni

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Java, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-77mm, (M)-76mm

Nymph: mimic small twigs

Ootheca: 18mm long, 20mm in diameter, 100 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis11.jpg

Name: Deroplatys sp.

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Deroplatynae, Derpoatyni

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-64mm, (M)-47mm

Nymph: mimic small twigs

Ootheca: 20mm long, 80 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis14.jpg

Name: Deroplatys angustata Westwood 1841

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Deroplatynae, Derpoatyni

Distribution: Myanmar, Thailand, Malay Peninsula,

Java, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-65mm, (M)-48mm

Nymph: mimic small twigs

Ootheca: 25mm long, 100 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis18.jpg

Name: Deroplatys truncata Guerin-Meneville 1843

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Deroplatynae, Derpoatyni

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Java, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-65mm, (M)-49mm

Nymph: mimic small twigs

Ootheca: 20mm long, 90 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis25.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (M)-60mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis13.jpg

Name: Hierodula sp.

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae, Mantini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: suburbs, villages, forest

Adult length: (F)-70mm, (M)-70mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 20mm long, 100 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis16.jpg

Name: Ephierodula heteroptera

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-92mm, (M)-89mm

Nymph: 1st instar mimics brown ants

Ootheca: 25 mm long, 200 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis17.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-77mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 15mm long, 50 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis21.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-91mm, (M)-63mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 18 mm long

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis10.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-61mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 13 mm long

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis31.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-45mm, (M)-40mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 20mm long

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis15.jpg

Name: Tenodera sp.

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Mantinae, Mantini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest, suburbs

Adult length: (F)-90mm, (M)-70mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 23mm long, 250 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis24.jpg

Name: Ambivia popa

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-58mm

Nymph:

Ootheca: 23mm long, greenish gray

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis28.jpg

Name: Euchomenella heteroptera Haan 1842

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Angelinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-85mm, (M)-78mm

Nymph: adult-like

Ootheca: 10mm long, 40 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis26.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-29mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis32.jpg

Name: Theopoma tosta

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Liturgusinae

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-170mm, (M)-138mm

Nymph: coloured as adult

Ootheca: 20mm long, yellow, 70 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis3.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Toxoderinae, Toxoderini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (M)-95mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis29.jpg

Name: Paratoxodera cornicolis

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Toxoderinae, Toxoderini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (M)-104mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis33.jpg

Name: Toxodera denticulata

Taxonomy: Mantidae, Toxoderinae, Toxoderini

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Habitat: rainforest

Adult length: (F)-170mm, (M)-138mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis30.jpg

Name: Ceratocrania macra

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (M)-45mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis20.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/boxer-f.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest

Adult length: (F)-27mm, (M)-33mm

Nymph: mimics jumping spiders.

Ootheca: 20mm long, light green, 17 eggs

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis34.jpg

Name: ?

Taxonomy: ?

Distribution: Malay Peninsula

Habitat: forest, suburbs

Adult length: (M)-25mm

Nymph:

Ootheca:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jun 6, 2009)

All of them Are from Borneo/Malaysia. Malay Peninsula is actually The western of Malaysia. search in wikipedia


----------



## massaman (Jun 6, 2009)

well then go out there and culture some of these then heh!


----------



## pohchunyee (Jun 7, 2009)

Best hot spot to hunt them is at Tapah, Perak, Taman Negara (Johor side or Pahang side; prefer Pahang side because is less developed) and Cameron Highland (you can tag along with orang asli and ask their help for mantis too  . I went camping in Malaysia since I was 13, I have seen plenty of my share of mantises (I didn't know they fetch good price.... I would have breed them and export their ooth....LOL)


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, they do sell mantids at a decent price. I thought borneo is the best place to search...


----------



## pohchunyee (Jun 9, 2009)

I never went camping in Sabah nor Sarawak so I am not so sure about hunting mantis in Borneo. Should worth a try, just that it is very thick jungle... and there are too many crocodile around the rivers and streams....LOL.. I don't wanna be croc-food. There are also elephants roaming around Borneo riverbed...scary. I have an encounter with elephants in the Johor site of Taman Negara... SCARE the sh!t out of me!!! Also, in the peninsular, we decimated the whole population of crocodile... LOL.. so it is safer!!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

I found this website a few days ago. I sent an email about identifying them to the send email thing on the website. Here is what I sent. Oh and it is reocites (replace the g with an r and it will work).

Hello. I found your website and I think I know a few of those unidentified mantids.

This one, http://www.reocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/manis1.jpg looks like an adult female Ceratomantis saussurii. A picture of a pair (male and female) of Ceratomantis saussurii, http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb357/kovachiidavies/DSC_0016-1.jpgfrom ukmantisforums, http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/content.php?r=136-Mantis-photo-highlight.
http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=1102
This one, http://www.reocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis2.jpg looks like an adult female Odontomantis maybe Odontomantis micans? This one, http://www.reocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis7.jpg looks like an adult female Caliris (http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=485).
http://tolweb.org/Caliris/12568
http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/6999380471/in/photostream/
Maybe this one, http://www.reocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis25.jpg is a Polyspilota?
This one, http://www.reocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis31.jpg looks like an adult female Statilia.
Maybe this one, http://www.reocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6118/mantis26.jpg is Metallyticus violaceus? http://i.imgur.com/H1YNOl.jpg
http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=21


----------

